# Who has chickens?!



## moonbubble (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyone? I have 11 chickens, barred rocks, Silver laced Wyandottes, and an "unknown breed"(were supposed to be buff orpingtons but don't look anything like them). 

I have a barred rock pullet who is 4 months old. She was sat on(as an egg of course!) by one of my broody Wyandottes and hatched July 13th. Hasn't started laying yet!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I WISH! Would love to have a few backyard chickens! No time


----------



## Curlymg (Oct 21, 2012)

I have chickens! 6 of them. A Barred Rock/Easter Egger rooster, 2 Buff Orpingtons & 2 Easter Egger pullets! They're about 21 weeks old, and no eggs yet. It seems though, that one of my Buff's (Lucy) is POL though. Raised them from chicks.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Chickens...I'd like to raise a few sometime. I've always loved how Silkies look.


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

Me!!!! more than I can count maybe post a pic of your unknown and Someone can help


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I haven't had a backyard to have backyard chickens in ages.  I used to raise and show Japanese and B.B. D'uccles.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

We have one chicken named Tiki. She is a redstar hen, mostly just a barnyard pet.










Use to belong to the guy next door but she was set for slaughter when she came to live at our house. i guess you can say she adopted us really and ever since then has never left our barn.


----------

